# KOTC "Bio Hazard" Discussion Thread



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Thursday August 14, 2008*
*San Manuel Casino*
*San Bernardino, CA*​ 

Buddy Clinton VS Joe Camacho 

Anthony Lapsley VS Aaron Wetherspoon 

Daniel Hernandez VS Rick Legere 

Mike Guymon VS James Fanshier


----------



## MMAAddiction (Jul 13, 2008)

Whats up with KOTC having rampage and joe stevenson on their venue? I thought they had contracts with the UFC? Just for clarification I am not talking about this event of KOTC but previous ones. Anyone have any answers?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

We have this listed for aug 14. In demand website has it for aug 29. I assume their date is the correct one?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

King of the cage, sherdog, have it listed as August 14th i will check into it TBF


----------

